# Image in BufferedImage konvertieren



## xtoph (18. April 2004)

hi,

ich muss für die FH, ein Spiel programmieren. Alles schön und gut, klappt eigentlich auch. Jetzt is mein Prof auf die Idee gekommen, dass das Spiel auch als Applet laufen soll.

Jetzt hab ich aba ein Problem mit der Security, beim Einlesen der Bilder.

Dieses Problem kann ich aber ungehen, inden´m ich ein Image über die URL einlese.

Und jetzt kommt das Problem.

Wie konvertiere ich das Image in ein BufferedImage?

Hab schon so einiges versucht, aba es klappt nichts.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

THX


----------



## oska (19. April 2004)

Wenn ich Grafiken in Applets lade, benutz ich das Interface java.applet.AppletContext

Und dann ganz normal mit:

Image getImage( URL url ) laden.
Das Bild wird durch die URL angegeben.

Wozu brauchst du ein BufferedImage?


----------



## xtoph (19. April 2004)

hi,

Danach kann ich mit dem Bild hin und her fahren, dafür brauh ich breite und höhe etc....

und das hab ich bis jetzt nur mit nem BufferedImage gemacht.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. April 2004)

Du könntest ein neues BufferedImage Objekt erzeugen, dir das Graphics Objekt holen und darauf das Image per drawImage zeichnen. Oder hab ich was übersehen? 

Peter


----------



## xtoph (19. April 2004)

Danke für die antworten 

ok, habs jetzt soweit:

URL bildURL = new URL ( getCodeBase() + "bilder/porsche.png" );
			System.out.println(bildURL);
			 bild1 = getImage( bildURL );
			 //System.out.println("" + bild1);

			auto.getGraphics().drawImage(bild1,0,0,this);

jetzt passiert es, dass das bild manchmal angezeigt wird, aba manchmal nich

wie kann man das abschalten?  Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## xtoph (19. April 2004)

hab jetzt noch ne while schleife drum gebaut, jetzt  es, gibts vielleicht noch ne bessere variante


do{
					auto.getGraphics().drawImage(bild1,0,0,this);
					System.out.println(""+ auto.getGraphics().drawImage(bild1,0,0,this));
				}while(auto.getGraphics().drawImage(bild1,0,0,this)==false);


im ie läufts sogar flüssig, nich wundern is nochnich viel drin 

http://zeus.fh-brandenburg.de/~franzc/Spiel_Eins/Test.html


----------



## oska (19. April 2004)

Solln Autorennen werden, oder? Kannste mir mal den Code per pn schicken. Würd mich interessieren, was du da machst. Hab solchen Code wie du ihn schreibst noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Billie (21. April 2004)

Die Link's könnten euch interessieren, es geht um die Physik-Engine:

http://www.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~sodeike/java/CarPhysics/CarPhysics.html 

http://www.javagaming.org/cgi-bin/JGNetForums/YaBB.cgi?board=physics;action=display;num=1038872318


----------

